# What's the Value of a SAHM? Career Site Puts Real Dollar Value on the Work of Stay-at-Home Parents



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

Feeling undervalued as a SAHM (or SAHD?)

For 13 years Salary.com, a leading career site, has taken the time to interview thousands of parents and crunch the numbers to come up with a real world estimate for what a stay-at-home parent's work would be worth in today's market.

They've calculated estimates for women who are full-time SAHMs and those who work outside the home as well. *Do you agree with this breakdown? What would you change/add? *


----------



## annlea (Nov 24, 2013)

The thing I would change/add is the comparison between parents and what we choose to do within our own family. While I appreciate the sentiment...it's not necessary. working parents and stay at home parents are equals and we all have our place in this world and majority of us care for our kids in ways that we can. Then again this is coming from a place of happiness, support, and the daily acknowledgment/appreciation of what I do.Some people might not have it as good and have to deal with major ignorance/hate from their significant others, family, or friends.

If thats the case then they should take a good hard look at it and show it to others


----------



## KSLaura (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmmm... I don't think moms do any of those things the same way a paid counterpart would. I've been a 'computer operator', and it's quite a bit more demanding than surfing the internet at home. The same goes for housekeeper, janitor, etc... These are things you can CHOOSE to do with your time at home. Some people don't value housework, and put minimal effort into it (not that this is necessarily a bad thing). If you are a paid housecleaner (and I have employed them before), you are expected to mop floors and clean toilets at a set time and place. Someone in their own home can choose to delay or forgoe any household tasks at any time (i.e., the toilets can wait till tomorrow). When people choose to clean their homes, they are investing in the market value of their own home. Same thing with cooking.....you are investing in the health and nourishment of the family. My mom is a clinical psychologist. I don't think it is fair to compare a parent/child relationship with that of a qualified/trained therapist.

Anyway, this is just my 2 cents. I do think that women work very hard and are undervalued, but I don't think the graph is a very accurate representation of the value that mothers add to society. If we valued children/mothers as a whole, and all of the investing and tasks that go into raising children, maybe we would have a better, more equitable system.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

The graphics are definitely funny. I think both should look more worn out.... Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

